# Video coaching? Is anyone doing it?



## Sereth (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello. 

Living in Norway, there is not a very big society around archery here, but i want to get in touch with someone that can act as a "private" coach. Is video coaching a thing that is done and done with good effect? 
I can of course browse all of youtube, but it would help a great deal to have someone look at me and whatever my issues are. 
Is anyone here doing it, or know where i can find someone doing it? 
I'm a compound shooter.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

http://www.rcrchery.com/


----------



## reddogjack (Dec 7, 2016)

sorry, late info. still helpful ! check out this web site :
... ->>>>-------------------> Padgettarchery.com -
very good info, on many issues & interests ... phone - video - picture & written


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Sereth said:


> Hello.
> 
> Living in Norway, there is not a very big society around archery here, but i want to get in touch with someone that can act as a "private" coach. Is video coaching a thing that is done and done with good effect?
> I can of course browse all of youtube, but it would help a great deal to have someone look at me and whatever my issues are.
> ...


Yes.


----------

